
How to Help Young People Transition into Adulthood - cienega
https://greatergood.berkeley.edu/article/item/how_to_help_young_people_transition_into_adulthood
======
satoshians
I think no one is really ready to jump off the boat off from childhood. Cause
sometimes when life hit you, you get faced by overwhelming situation by which
you are forced to adapt.

